# Trying to rid of..



## msdavidcameron (May 26, 2008)

In my teen years, early teen years, my weight fluctuated dramatically; which has left me with awful stretch marks on my stomach


any reccomendations on the best way to rid of them?


----------



## persephonewillo (May 26, 2008)

honestly, i'm not sure there is a way to get rid of them.  besides maybe surgery.  

(i've had stretch marks for 12 years now.  they've faded from red to my normal skin colour over time, so they're less noticable)


----------



## Kuuipo (May 26, 2008)

They never go away, they just fade. Lasers can fade them on some people, but not completely, and its ridiculously expensive. Some people have some reduction in them for Strivectin.(Although their product definitely doesn't change the appearance of facial lines)
No cream or lotion that you rub in your skin will prevent or fade the stretch marks. The best way is prevention. If a woman is pregnant and gains weight fast enough to cause stretch marks she is eating too much or retaining too much fluid.
Stretch marks are rips in the underlying collagen matrix, in effect, they are scars.


----------

